

Startup Idea:Barphone (A Cellphone with a Barcode Scanner that uploads online discount - Aries

 Basically I want to create a cell phone that can scan Barcodes and automatically uploads you to Ebay or Tigerelectronics or Amazon 
For Example
So if your at BEST BUY and you see USB for $35 at Best Buy and you scan the barcodes using your Barphone you are taken to one of the mentioned sites and are able to save $20 as well read comments from other consumers in realtime.
Would this be something the  World would want?
I would need four timezone HQ in the U.S for midnight resynchronization, but would this be a disrupter for BEST BUY, WALMART, MACYS, ETC
EMAIL ME PLEASE 
Aries Alvarez
alvin1inc@gmail.com
======
hcho
Another item in the BOM is the last thing mobile manufacturers need. Why not
use the camera instead? With some image recognition magic, you can come up
with a working prototype.

